# baby rocking head from side to side



## pixiefillie (Sep 13, 2006)

Hi
my 7 month old baby has been rocking head from side to side for about a week now when she isin her highchair and now pushchair and sometimes a little when sat on my knee she has a cheekey look on her face which i think is cute, but im worried about the head thing, why is this? is it common?

thank you for your help, pixie


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hi Pixie

Sometimes our clever little babies do something which prompts a reaction by their mummy or daddy so they do it even more!!! That is normal  

Just make sure that she hasnt any pain from her ear or is teething- keep an eye on her.

She may just be being very cheeky!!!!!

Jxxxxx


----------

